# Lake George R.v. Park (upstate Ny)



## Big Iron (Jan 16, 2005)

Good morning fellow Outbackers,
Just wondering if anyone has been to Lake George RV Park in upstate NY. We have reservations for July and we were hoping someone might be able to let us know what sites are better than others (or at least what section to avoid). I have a 25RS-S and would love to have a little room to move around (we'll be there for 6 day's).
Same question goes for Otter Creek RV Resort in Marshalls Creek PA. Any help would be great and as soon as we get back I'll post a review. Thanks in advance.

Big Iron
GO NAVY


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

We stayed at Lake George a few years ago. Great area but very busy in the summer season. We actually headed towards Olde Forge which was wonderful and not as busy.

Thor


----------



## djd1023 (Sep 29, 2003)

We spent a weekend a Lake George Rv Park 2 years ago. Great place. Very large. LOts to do. Not sure any site is better than any other there. It's a typical LARGE rv park.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Stayed at both.

We were in the outer section at Lake George, it was a long way to the store, but there was an outdoor and an indoor pool nearby. Very nice park.

Otter Lake is great, we go there 2 or 3 times a year, in fact we'll be going next week. We go in the spring and fall because in July and August there is a 5 nite minimum.

Mike


----------



## Ymryl (Mar 2, 2004)

When will you be staying there? We're booked in July 4th - 10th. My boss stays there every year and really enjoys it which is what made us decide to give it a try.


----------



## Big Iron (Jan 16, 2005)

Paul,
We will be arriving June 30th and depart on July 5th. Sounds like a mini rally to me. I'll be dragging along two thirteen year old boys (one's mine, the other is just on loan). As we get closer I'll have to let you know what site they gave us for a good old fashion get together. The better half and I are looking fwd to some much needed R+R and the "adult lounge" as well.

Big Iron


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

We stayed at Lake George RV Park twice, now. Like Mike, the last time we were over at the outer area near the theatre and indoor pool. I think these sites are a little bigger than the rest. Enjoy your trip!

Steve


----------



## Fullcrew (May 2, 2004)

We stayed for a week a couple years ago. It was in late September. Glen Falls has a good microbrewery( if you enjoy beer ) Ft Ticonderoga is very interesting.
And we took a trip to Lake Placid which also has a nice microbrewery ( if you enjoy beer ) The RV park was nice, very few people were staying, but it was late September . Hope you have fun.


----------



## Ymryl (Mar 2, 2004)

Definately let me know what site you're on, I'll stop by and share a few cold ones with you


----------



## Big Iron (Jan 16, 2005)

Will do Paul. One exception....It has to be ice cold Skyy vodka or better. The better half always has some chilled wine as well. Until then...

Big Iron


----------

